# Britons worst behaved tourists ?



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres an article that I have just read suggesting the Brits are the worst behaved tourists ... HOWEVER it seems to be saying that when Brits visit Europe they come out badly ... but if they visit anywhere else in the World they are seen in a different light .... I would suggest that this is down the to the "type" of tourist who is visiting Spain/Europe ??? those who want sun, sand and lots of sangria for example arent going to holiday in Japan! ....and maybe those who go on longer haul or exotic holidays are looking for something different ie not getting pi**** every day, or making a nuisance of themselves in town after dark ????

Sue xx 

Britons are the worst-behaved tourists in Europe, according to continental hoteliers. Skip related content
Related photos / videos
Brits are 'worst-behaved tourists'

But the rest of the world sees UK travellers in a far better light, a survey by travel company Expedia revealed.

European hoteliers also named Britons as the messiest, most complaining and worst tippers among tourists.

But worldwide, Britain was second only to Japan as the country with the best tourists overall.

Britons were also beaten to first place in the best-dressed category only by the Italians, with the French third.

British hoteliers voted their own countrymen the second-worst tourists behind the Americans.

Overall, taking in the views of 4,557 hoteliers worldwide, the Japanese were far and away the best tourists, being the quietest, the most polite, the cleanest and the least likely to complain.

The worst tourists overall were the French, who were seen as the meanest tippers and the rudest in Europe.

Jonathan Cudworth, head of product marketing at Expedia.co.uk, said: "Being voted the worst tourists in the world by our closest neighbours highlights the fact that the 'Brits Abroad' mo****r is a label we still haven't managed to shrug off.

"While we are in second place in the global best-tourist' rankings, we clearly have a job to do to convince our European counterparts and those at home that we can be better behaved o


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1198707/Britons-voted-Europes-worst-behaved-tourists.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

its a generalisation, but we all know what sort of Brits they mean. In my opinion its partly down to the fact that Spain is cheap and easily accessable to the masses who just want cheap booze and sunshine, unlike countries further afield, where people are paying more money and are more interesed in visiting different cultures and experiences. So you get a better class of Brit visiting and they give a better impression.

This bad reputation, is also down to the almost lawless society in the UK today, no disipline, no punishments and no responsibility for actions

Jo xxx


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> its a generalisation, but we all know what sort of Brits they mean. In my opinion its partly down to the fact that Spain is cheap and easily accessable to the masses who just want cheap booze and sunshine, unlike countries further afield, where people are paying more money and are more interesed in visiting different cultures and experiences. So you get a better class of Brit visiting and they give a better impression.
> 
> This bad reputation, is also down to the almost lawless society in the UK today, no disipline, no punishments and no responsibility for actions
> 
> Jo xxx


YES without a doubt and I'm British myself.....but the majority of them are the chavy ones who act like damn idiots and give us all a bad reputation. I always avoid the British touristy spots and go to places where there are hardly any brits around....this way I enjoy my holiday much better!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

I think we need to keep in mind where they get their stats from.

Did they ask some Parador Management, or just the hotel chain Hotel Los Ba5tardos where the gents is signed El Bogo?

Did they go to Madrid or stay in Torremolinos, Torremolinos?!!

The Beeb & Co. Ltd never seem to frequent areas such as the Rias Bajas where thousands of brits mix with thousands of Madrilenos, Dutch, Germans and generally people who don't want to go to Torremolinos, Torremolinos.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> I think we need to keep in mind where they get their stats from.
> 
> Did they ask some Parador Management, or just the hotel chain Hotel Los Ba5tardos where the gents is signed El Bogo?
> 
> ...


Well it is a huge generalisation, which is what the tourist industry is about and of course the media... they like to step in and exaggerate it all. 

That said, I´m not too far away from Torremolinos, Torremolinos (so good they named it twice lol), well I´m far enough away to not be part of it. And it really does live up to the generalisation!!!!



Jo xxx


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> its a generalisation, but we all know what sort of Brits they mean.


It's a Daily Wail article for gawd's sake! (And BTW, that should have been cited in the original post! ) The Brits they mean are their raison d'être. Never forget, folks, that this is the paper that backed Mosley....and they still pretty well follow the same agenda with their choice of story.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I also think a lot of it is down to the 18-30 type tours. I went on one in my younger day and it was completely centred around getting bladdered an laid. Every 'game', 'activity' and 'visit' was a battle to get drunk first and hardest - with dustbins of sangria and 'first to get naked' comps with more booze as the prize. I know if people weren't so inclined they would have no customers, but its a sort of self-perpetuating young idealogy of fun that youth fall into. Bit like Pinochio and the curcus tempting the kids and turning them into asses.

I used to watch that holiday swap thing and never understood the people that went abroad just to sit in a pub morning to night - why not just stay home?

In Thailand Brits are seen in two camps - Kee Nok (literally Bird S**t) which relates to the thugs walking around shirtless in town and starting drunken fights and rows - loud and uncouth - and the polite, kind, generous farangs (foreigners) that are outside the former group. Thai society is very hierarchical and they work people into 'slots' every day of their lives, so they do not find it difficult to separate the two groups. Their interaction, from shops to cops and hookers to customs officials, is completely different depending in which group you are pigeon holed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This story was featured big time on the French news the other night - but as reported here, there was more than a little embarrassment that the French were named the world's worst tourists. They barely mentioned the Brits at all here.

Apparently the faults of the French is that they are cheap, rude and expect everyone to speak French. Hm, does that sound familiar? I've heard the same charges (with the appropriate change in language) leveled at both the Americans and the Brits.

And, of course, the Americans are just happy to have the old "ugly American" stereotype die out, so of course this was reported big time in the US, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It's a Daily Wail article for gawd's sake! (And BTW, that should have been cited in the original post! ) The Brits they mean are their raison d'être. Never forget, folks, that this is the paper that backed Mosley....and they still pretty well follow the same agenda with their choice of story.


It said it was from the Daily Mail in the link I posted Fatbrit  .... and I have to agree with the Daily WAIL bit! the articles in that newspaper (can you call it that ?!?!) tend to focus on the negative irespective of the subject matter!  Sue x


----------

